# Potato ricer substitute.



## labcook (Nov 26, 2007)

Quick question. I'm planning on making gnocchi but I currently do not own a potato ricer or a food mill. What is the best way to prepare the potatoes with out either of these two devices?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Press the potatoes through a sieve a with the back of a large spoon. Sturdy metal colanders with holes only will also work. Probably not any plastic ones. 

You'll want a sturdy sieve that is well supported.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Push the cooked potato flesh through a sieve -- medium-fine or fine will work well.

:lol: It must be the right advice if we both said it at the same time.


----------

